# المرأة ودورها في الأسرة



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 مايو 2009)

متعقلات عفيفات ملازمات بيوتهن صالحات خاضعات لرجالهن لكي لا يجدف على كلمة الله"
  (تيطس 2: 5) ​ *المرأة ودورها في الأسرة*
*مقالة الانبا مكاريوس*
* لعل أروع ما في المرأة هو رقتها وعطفها وحنوها، فإذا تخلت عنها تشوهت صورتها، كذلك فإن أعظم ما يميز الرجل هو قوة شخصيته ورجاحة عقله وقدرته على قيادة المسيرة بحكمة واتخاذ القرارات، وإذا تبادل كل من الزوج والزوجة الأدوار انقلبت الصورة واضطربت المسيرة، ومع ذلك من الضروري أن تكون شخصية المرأة قوية وعقلها راجح وكذلك الرجل يجب أن يكون طيب القلب رقيق المشاعر. فيغلب على المرأة رقتها وعلى الرجل قوته. وكلاهما يكمل أحدهما الآخر فيأتي الأبناء أسوياء ذوي شخصيات متوازنة. فالأولاد يحتاجون إلى جميع الخصائص التي يتحلّى بها كل من الأب والأم، فإذا فقد الأولاد أحد الأبوين اختلت المسيرة واضطر الطرف الآخر إلى أن يقوم بدور الطرفين معاً مما يرهقه ويربكه، فإذا فقد الزوج زوجته قد يمعن في اغداق العطف على الأولاد بحجة تعويضهم عن دور الأم وبالتالي فقد يصبحون مدللين، وإذا حدث العكس وأصبحت الزوجة هي التي تقود المسيرة فقد تمعن في الحزم والجدية لتعوض دور الأب خوفاً من أن يفلت منها الزمام، ولكن ذلك قد يتسبب في توتر الأولاد ونشوء كراهية داخلية تجاه الأم !!. لا شكّ أ، ذلك يصعّب جدا من مسئولية الطرف الذي يقوم بالمهمة وحده ولكن الأمر يحتاج إلى تعقّل، إلى حنوٍ حازم وإلى حزم حانٍ. 
     عندما تخلت إيزابل عن طبيعتها ودورها أضاعت زوجها بل وجرت الأمة بكاملها إلى هوة الهلاك، وكذلك عثليا (أم الملك أخزيا) حين قتلت جميع أفراد النسل الملكي لتعتلى هي سدة الملك ولتجر البلاد إلى الوثنية، في حين أنقذت أبيجايل زوجها وبيتها من هلاك محقق بسبب حكمتها واتضاعها، وكذلك استير الملكة أنقذت شعبها من الهلاك. كما نتذكر المجدلية القوية الشخصية التي خدمت المسيح بكل قلبها ومالها وصارت أول كارزة بالقيامة وغيرهن كثيرات... وعلى رأس الجميع تأتي السيدة العذراء التي فيها خلصت البشرية جمعاء من خلال ابنها الحبيب يسوع المسيح المخلص، بينما في حواء مات الجميع، ولذلك فإنه مثلما نقول عن حواء أنها أم الأموات، تكون السيدة العذراء هي أم الأحياء

*

​


----------



## وليم تل (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا كوكى
على المقالة الاكثر من رائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## midofox31 (5 مايو 2009)

ارجو ان يصل هذا الكلام الجميل جدا الى مسامع وعقول وقلوب النساء


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا كوكى

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا سويتى 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 مايو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوكى
> على المقالة الاكثر من رائعة
> ودمتى بود​



ميرسى يا وليم تل لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 مايو 2009)

midofox31 قال:


> ارجو ان يصل هذا الكلام الجميل جدا الى مسامع وعقول وقلوب النساء



ميرسى على مرورك يا midofox31​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا كوكى
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



الاروع مرورك الجميل يا كليمو
ميرسى ليك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا سويتى
> 
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسى كوكو لمرورك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 مايو 2009)

*موضوع مهم يا كوكي
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
تسلم ايديك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مايو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع مهم يا كوكي
> مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
> تسلم ايديك​*



يسلملى مرورك يا روكا​


----------



## happy angel (18 مايو 2009)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



الاروع مرورك ياهابى​


----------

